# Shaun of the Dead Foree Electric tag...



## brandywine1974

I don't know where you can find a pic, but I LOVE THIS MOVIE!


----------



## TheDragon

Closest I could find...not exactly HD however...

http://www.migandi.org.uk/films/shaun-of-the-dead/Image1.jpg


----------



## Guest

On the DVD, just after he and Ed decide to clean up and head out to Liz's place to save her, he tears off his name tag and tosses it onto the side of the sink/counter. The camera lingers on it up close for at least a full second. You should be able to freeze that enough to get something.
I love that film! Foree Electronics, named after Ken Foree (Peter in the original DOTD)...
Great costume idea, by the way!!!


----------



## linux_mofo

A friend asked me to make up a nametag for him. Here's what it looks like:










A 300dpi version is here: http://stimpy.netroedge.com/~phil/shaun-nametag.jpg

And, for the brave, here's the PSD file so you can put your name instead of Shaun's, print with 'bleeds', print the seperate inset w/o the inner drop shadow, tweak with fonts, etc. It seemed like they used Century Gothic for everything, but it doesn't completely work for the Foree Electric part. I used a mix of Century Gothic and Trebuchet MS for that.

http://stimpy.netroedge.com/~phil/shaun-nametag-small.psd

Enjoy! :')


----------



## Into the Abyss

linux_mofo THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
That is a slice of fried gold!!!!


----------

